# Just Arrived - City "bravur" With Eta 1100 Movement



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I posted something briefly on the ETA 1100 movement in the main part of the forum and mentioned that this watch was on its way. Sure enough, it arrived this morning and has, as I hoped, a lovely clean version of the 1100. It's a private Swedish make called "City" and the model is "Bravur". Very pleased.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice one Will. What a shame they donâ€™t make stuff like that anymore. That movement looks real good. Enjoy wearing it. :thumbup:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheers! I believe Breitling was one of the makes that used this movement (among others, of course).


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice watch, will you be reluming the hands.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

antony said:


> Nice watch, will you be reluming the hands.


No - not on this one. I have had work done on one or two watches - replacing crowns with authentic, matching ones, etc. - but I prefer to keep them as they are if possible. They look better in the flesh than in the photo - which tends to magnify wear and tear.


----------

